# Radion Gen 1 upgrade???



## reefjunkie86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey everyone, 

I’ve been out of the game for a little while now and was just wondering if anyone knows if ecotech still upgrades Gen 1s? I have 4 of them and it would be a shame that they would be just paper weights now. I’m hoping to set up my aquarium in the near future and I’m just trying to figure things out.

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

I think they can upgrade them to gen3 or gen3 pro. Can't upgrade any g3 or earlier to g4.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## reefjunkie86 (Feb 5, 2015)

wchen9 said:


> I think they can upgrade them to gen3 or gen3 pro. Can't upgrade any g3 or earlier to g4.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Thanks for the response. Yea I would be happy with Gen 3 pro upgrade or even just Gen 3. I guess I should just call them, I was just curious if anyone on here had it done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve8855 (Aug 23, 2016)

Gen 1's were fine before they had new lights. Just curious if they still work (and you have them why not just use them as is?


----------



## reefjunkie86 (Feb 5, 2015)

I probably will use them just in the beginning but I don’t think they will have enough par to keep up down the road. Apparently they don’t do upgrades anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

